# Prevent Programs from Being Installed



## computermaineack (Mar 20, 2006)

I was wondering how I could set WinXP (SP2) to require a password or something to install a program. Or, if there are any freeware programs that will do the same.

Thanks.


----------



## magicman (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know whether anything can be set within Windows itself, I think you'll need 3rd party software to do that.

Try this. It's only shareware, but it'll give you an idea whether it's suitable.


----------



## apj101 (Mar 20, 2006)

of course it can be done through xp, you need to spend a day or two reading up on group policys, here is a good start
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/prodtech/windowsxp/secwinxp/xpsgch06.mspx


----------

